# Hotels in Barcelona



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Am going to Barcelona for a (very) short break soon, does anyone have any recommendations on good hotels (4 star-ish) we have a lot to pack into 3 days so recommendations on location would be good too!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Try the Arts Hotel down near the Pueto Olympica. Hip and trendy. Pricey, but you may get a deal for 2 nights.

Fun city. hard to not have a good time ;D


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Hi ChrisTTopher,

I was in Barcelona last year. I stayed at the Onix near the Plaza d'Espagna (see link http://www.barcelona-and-hotels.com/for ... -HOTEL.asp).

It's not that central, but it is close to the Olympic complex (worth visiting) and it is close to a city tour hop-on hop-off stop.

Enjoy Barcelona, it's a great city.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Arts Hotel definitely good - expect Pricey. Â Port Olympic a good place to be.

if you're going with a group of mates - check out the Baja Beach Bar club Â ;D - if you are going with your missus, err somwhere else maybe better though there is appeal for both sexes in there Â 

The Plaza and Fira De Barcelona Hotel's are also good and well located (more central than the Arts - though Port Olympic is good for nightlife...)

Damian


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

I stayed in the Avenida Palace about 18 months ago and would recommend it. Very central (a few minutes from La Ramblas). Walking distance to a number of Goudi buildings and also close to the Metro.

Cheers


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

We stayed at the Eurostars Grand Marina when we visited a few months ago.

http://www.bookings.org/es/hotels/grandmarina

I think it's 4-5 star and cost 195 euros for a double room. It's a bit set back from the action (it's built on the sea actually) but really only about 5 minutes walk to Las Ramblas. The hotel was modern and clean and not over-exciting, however Barcelona is such a happening place that we didn't spend much time there anyway.

Me and Mrs B are going back to Barcelona in a couple of weeks to view some properties there.

A restaurant I'd recommend is Pla, bit pricy but the food is exceptional.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Cool, thanks for all the info guys, I'll let you know what we decide!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I stayed in the Tryp Apolo - 10 mins walk from Ramblas and the Sea. If you search on Barcelona on the Web there are loads of Hotel offers thru Booking Agencies. We had a good meal in in a restaurant / bar in the Harbour area - theres a kind of shopping mall and a Tapas Bar right at the front. One of my mates stayed on a couple more days in the Arts - I'll see what he thought of it, it is supposed to be the best but is a way from the City Centre I think. Enjoy your stay. 8)


----------

